# Aegis Boost Plus



## Timwis (20/6/20)

I did originally start a thread when i was originally testing the device but then needed to delete as it was supposed to be a secret at that time but now i am giving it a last once over and the review will be in the next couple of days.

I can remember someone asking whether the fill port had been improved since the original pods so as i have already wrote that particular section this will answer the question!

"The Aegis Boost original pod did have issues which most overlooked due to loving the performance of the device and vape quality. The larger Boost Plus device means a larger pod and Geekvape have used the extra real estate very well to address these issues. We have a much larger airflow control wheel which is less fiddly and much easier to adjust and the drip tip has been moved from the rear to the front leaving a large area of real estate at the rear of the top of the pod. On the rear of the top of the pod is where we now find the much improved fill port, the bung is easily lifted and fastens in place with almost a click that sounds very reassuring (yep that's sealed alright), filling is mess free with now no drip tip in the way obstructing the fill process."

Reactions: Like 3


----------

